# Breakfast Calories



## watermelon_2001 (Jul 16, 2007)

What do you guys normally eat for breakfast, and how many calories?? I normally eat about 640 calories in the form of a homemade shake


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i train at 07.00hrs. If I ate 640 cals, i would be barfing!!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Usually around 400-500 for me.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I really have trouble eating solids in the morning so I just have a 500 cal protein shake.


----------



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

The biggest meal of the day for me around 700kcals.

60g Oats

250mls Whole Milk

1 Large Banana

6 Egg Whites and 2 Whole Eggs

& Honey!


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Lots of calories for me for breaky, use to struggle ot eat it now I am starvin when get up would be atleast 700 minumum.

100g of oats with 40g of cashew and a full large banana with about 300ml of low fat milk and then I have a 2xscoops of whey with 10g of L-glutmine in a shake with water which equals about 230cals on it own.....


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Loads for me, biggest meal of the day to kick start everything.

100g oats

1 banana

scoop of whey

Milk

Other fruit if i have it (strawberries etc..) as im not keen on bananas

Used to put honey in that too, but now cant be ****d. Plus I ran out of honey


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Mine is exactly as above normally!

But im cutting at the mo


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

my breakfast shake:

Maximuscle Progain

cup of oats

pint of milk

blitz up in a blender then drunk right away after.

i added up the cals and it was roughly 1000, i only have one shake a day atm though, and i eat other foods through out the rest of the day


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

newkidonthebloc said:


> my breakfast shake:
> 
> Maximuscle Progain
> 
> ...


a thousand cals just from that?! Bloody hell, didnt think it would be that many.

I have:

100g oats

300ml milk

whey protein shake


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Hey ah24, just checked the cals of the shake, heres a break down:

400 ml Milk = 260

100g oats = 360

2 scoops of progain = 450

so thats 1070 cals.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

CNP pro mass, 500ml milk, 100g oats, 1 banana, blended into a ( thick! ) shake.

This is the only way I can get breakfast down, as I have no appetite when I wake up.

1200 cals, 68g protein, lovely as I am currently bulking! :lift:


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

pretty much the same as me then, if i eat when i get up it makes me feel very sick, if not actualy sick, so drinking is the best way, then eat something hour or 2 laters.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

6 eggs - 450 cals

110g oats - about 400

60 g whey - about 240

about 1100 cals


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

DB said:


> 6 eggs - 450 cals
> 
> 110g oats - about 400
> 
> ...


blended?


----------



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

i find it so hard to have these THICK shakes, they just make me gag!!

any other suggestions? im currently having a bowl of bran flakes and cyclone shake with bcaa's. ive got meal replacements, would that be a better solution??


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Option 1

Big Bowl Of Oats

Scoop of protein

Banana

Handfull of branflakes

And just to mix up when I cant face oats

Option 2

6 scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its my biggest meal of the day as I follow a calorie pyramid, beginning my day with most cals ending with least.

60g Muesli

1 cup milk

1 scoop whey

3 whole eggs

650 cals.

Cutting at the moment so cals may be higher when bulking.

SD


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

assuming and overnight fats?

no more than 35g protein

high carb

medium, often faster acting carbs, amounts depends on next meal and goals

fats low and again to suit


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

megatron said:


> blended?


yep yep


----------



## airforce1 (Aug 12, 2007)

i find it so hard to have these THICK shakes, they just make me gag!!

any other suggestions? im currently having a bowl of bran flakes and cyclone shake with bcaa's. ive got meal replacements, would that be a better solution??


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

whey

liquid egg whites

fine oat powder

bit of flax oil

water, enough to make thin

drink


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

toxictoffee said:


> whey
> 
> liquid egg whites
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I have most mornings when I'm working.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I eat my breakfast leave my shake to fit into my crappy work schedule.

6 eggs whole (scrambled)

100g emmental cheese

tomatos

mushrooms

2* fruit

Day off today I think I'm going to go eat it again.


----------

